# Hickory Bluff Marina Whiting Bucket Tournament Rescheduled



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 7, 2016)

HICKORY BLUFF MARINA & CLUB 
“SPRING 
BUCKET of  WHITING TOURNAMENT & FISH FRY & Open House”
May 21 , 2016


Our facilities will be open to the public on Saturday 5/21 including the Boat Launch. Come on out for some fun fishing, check out our Marina, launch your boat and stick around for a fish fry after the Tournament. We will also have live entertainment after the fish fry.


Info and sign up can be found here:

http://www.hickorybluffclub.com

Call Capt Scott for more info..  912-230-2811


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 12, 2016)

Due to the weather forecast for this weekend 20 to 25 knot NE winds we are going to reschedule. I will post details when I firm up a date.


----------

